# Sticking out gill?



## BettaSquirt (Jun 2, 2009)

Since i got him, Leo has been flaring a lot! But i noticed today that, he has stopped flaring, but one of his gills are sticking out like all the way, but the other one is normal... I dont know if this is serious or not. He is eating still, active, and his tails and scales look fine. Just that one gill is making me worried...
So please respond to this! I need to know what to do, and if its not serious or what not
Sorry i dont have a picture yet.
Thanks!


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

Can you see if anything is making it stick out???
And a pic would help


----------



## BettaSquirt (Jun 2, 2009)

Ill try to show a picture, ill get it on in a few minutes. (He hates the camera  ) And no, i havent seen anything trying to make it stick out, its just sticking out mostly al the way, and the other ones fine. 
Okay ill get that picture on in a few minutes


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

Thanks!!! I have no clue what causes that....


----------



## BettaSquirt (Jun 2, 2009)

Well Heres the best pictures i could get of him ( its not that close up, but i think it will do.)











This ones not that good, but 


















There!  Hope this is good enough


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Are these pics on your website because I can't see them on here.


----------



## BettaSquirt (Jun 2, 2009)

they're on my page on the album that says Leo


----------



## BettaSquirt (Jun 2, 2009)

... Hmm i need a responce


----------



## BettaSquirt (Jun 2, 2009)

Help!


----------



## BettaSquirt (Jun 2, 2009)

Is this Inflamed Gills?? I need a responce someone!


----------



## sunkissedinCA (May 7, 2009)

thats strange..how long has it been sticking out like that?


----------



## BettaSquirt (Jun 2, 2009)

Well i just got him yesterday. And i believe it started either today or late yesterday.


----------



## BettaSquirt (Jun 2, 2009)

I've noticed that its kinda red on the inside. Heres the Symptoms for Inflamed gill from Bettatalk.com.

_*SYMPTOMS:* _
_One or both gills will not close all the way (look at betta from the top it is easier to see it then), gills may look red on the inside (inflamed) or not, in the last stages, the betta may be gasping for air, unable to breath and ultimately die._


----------



## sunkissedinCA (May 7, 2009)

it sounds like it might be inflamed. try doing a full water change, and rinse his tank good with hot water. make sure to match the new water temp to his current water temp. adding a little bit of salt can help the gills too. i hope this helps! keep us updated


----------



## BettaSquirt (Jun 2, 2009)

Thank you! I'll do that tommarow. I'll change his water every 2 days. untill his gills get better. Ill use salt also. Should i buy any specific kind of medication? Leo also is in a .5 gallon, but his water stays a little less then room tempature, but a have a thermometer so hes fine. Soon once i go to petco again when i have the money, im going to get him a 1 gallon.


----------



## sunkissedinCA (May 7, 2009)

i'd go with API Aquarium Salt at petco


----------



## BettaSquirt (Jun 2, 2009)

Thats the kind of salt that i use. Should i get like a certain kind of medication besides that though?


----------



## sunkissedinCA (May 7, 2009)

oh haha oops! i recommend picking up Mardel Freshwater Maracyn. thats an antibiotic powder that treats just about everything, including gill problems.


----------



## BettaSquirt (Jun 2, 2009)

Ok, could i find that at petco?


----------



## Luchi (May 20, 2009)

I remember seeing it there when I went last weekend! Maybe yours will have it also.


----------



## BettaSquirt (Jun 2, 2009)

Yeah. I just looked on the website, and they have it on the website, so they have it at the store . Thanks For all your help, sunkissedinCA  I'm going to go out and get it tommarow probably.


----------



## BettaSquirt (Jun 2, 2009)

unfortuantly Leos gill has not gotten better. now he is suffering from fin rot. hes kinda thin and hes not looking too good. could someone help?


----------



## ifish (Apr 30, 2009)

try a salt bath


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Try some sort of antibiotic


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I would try an antibiotic.


----------



## BettaSquirt (Jun 2, 2009)

okay thanks


----------

